# Sibelius: String Quartet 'Voces Intimae'



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

What thoughts do you have on the only true chamber music work of Jean Sibelius?

Though not initially my favourite piece of chamber music, I have grown to like the work more and more recently. Once again, the right recordings seem to be the deciding factor for me. The version by Ehnes Quartet is very appealing indeed. (On the record is also another true gem, the Schubert SQ14, 'Death and the Maiden'.)

The chords and textures are rather thick. Almost not even Brahms' string quintets sounds as thick as this Sibelius.  A very good ensemble with great balancing skills is required to make this piece work. Clumsiness is to be avoided at all costs, the playing touch needs to be very refined, every chord perfectly tuned, textures though out, the focus always clear -- and the rewards can be great indeed!


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

Sibelius himself was critical of the work's orchestral timbre. In his diary he wrote, "The melodic material is good but the sonorities are another matter. The texture could be more transparent and lighter and, why not say it, more quartet-like." Nevertheless, he thought the quartet was among his best works to date. I wish we had a recording of the 1924 Amar Quartet performance with Paul Hindemith on the viola. As it is, I enjoy the lucid, impassioned Tempera Quartet version on BIS. The performance and sonics are excellent.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I blogged recordings of this quartet about a year ago but I've added to it twice since as I moved a couple of recordings about and added the Ehnes, a recording I really didn't like, because of the very dry recording, first time round. For me, as good as the Ehnes Sibelius is, the star of that Ehnes disc is the terrific recording of Schubert's Death and the Maiden (I blogged that one too). Check out the two recordings I recommended as my top picks for Sibelius, Waehnen. You may not prefer them to the Ehnes or you may think they're better - who knows? Very different accounts but I love both. See the review below. Btw, I'm glad I just re-read that blog before as it had 2 awful spelling mistakes on it (which I've since rectified).









Sibelius - String Quartet Op. 56, "Voces...


Here's my thoughts on the Sibelius SQ recordings I've listened to this week. Again, there was little between the recommended recordings and the top recommendations and this is merely a personal perspective and I'm sure others will feel differently. Recommended Tempera New Helsinki Jean Sibelius...




www.talkclassical.com


----------



## dko22 (Jun 22, 2021)

it's not the only true chamber work of Sibelius, although it's true the other ones are early. I much prefer the "Korpo" Piano Trio which is a real delight -- have always had problems really getting into "Voces Intimae"


----------

